# Newera bought this the other day



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

slightly different, but good fun 

2011 V8 Vantage S coupe 7 speed Sportshift II


----------



## jpl2407 (Mar 16, 2011)

bought it for who?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

jpl2407 said:


> bought it for who?


a very lucky individual 

we dont just do JDM cars


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Stunning cars, I love Aston's so much.
Sadly my pockets don't.


----------



## grusom (Dec 9, 2005)

Company car, my turn to drive it.


----------



## L-Oakley (Apr 25, 2009)

Very nice i want that colour on my skyline


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its on its way to Tokyo


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice !!!


----------



## weskereric (Jan 24, 2009)

Lucky new owner


----------

